
Omnitracs Resolves ELD Disruption That Had Drivers Reverting to Paper Logs - a3n
https://www.ttnews.com/articles/omnitracs-eld-disruption-prompts-drivers-use-paper-logs
======
a3n
My large trucking company is still on paper logs as of 11/9/19.

I saw a notice this morning that it had something to do with an 11/2 "gps
rollover," but I don't know if that's a software rollover, an actual gps
counter rollover, leaving daylight savings time, or what.

